# getting in shape for PAT



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

I know there is a Pat prep guide on the gov site but I was just wondering what you might do to prepare for that "just in case" chance of a lifetime? To put it simply, I do cardio, great diet, some lifting. Any input is greatly appreciated.:jump:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

If you are talking about the Mass PAT, as long as you are not a fat slob, you can pass the PAT. The off side gun thing way be tricky. I suggest using those squeeze thingies.


----------



## jfontez (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, I'm kinda a big guy and I passed it. The hardest thing is just keeping pace and FOLLOWING THE DIRECTIONS. I saw some people fail because they made them redo things and they ran out of time.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

If you can bend over and tie your shoes you can pass the PAT.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You should train with the mentality that you are going to end up in the academy at some point. Don't train for tests. Train for tangible results that are going to make you a better officer when you get the chance. You never know when you could hit the lottery. I was at a PT test last week for a town, and it was pitiful how some people rolled in. It was like they walked into a physical pop quiz and got spanked...:beat:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fontez......."kinda?"


----------

